

HN Added to the Sociable Plugin for WordPress - onreact-com
http://wordpress.org/support/topic/305330?replies=1#post-1191240

======
pmichaud
That's not really a good thing... I hope the icon isn't widely used.

~~~
onreact-com
Why? Do you prefer for HN to be a place where only TechCrunch, NYT and
Mashable get submitted? Such a button would greatly improve the variety of
submissions here.

~~~
falava
Any user that recognizes de HN button knows how to submit to HN anyway. Too
much visibility of the site has lead to connectivity problems. And surely it's
no good to HN become a clone of reddit, digg, delicious or whatever. HN is
better being a different taste of internet.

------
onreact-com
Mea Culpa! I did NOT have the latest Sociable version installed. Now fixed. HN
has already been added!

Download here: <http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/sociable/>

